# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Воображаемое Русское Письмо

## impulse

Hello, 
I have been trying to write an imaginary letter in Russian in order to make practice. Could someone point out my errors please?   
Здравствуйте мама и папа,, 
Как у Вас дела?  Я надеюсь все хорошо.  Я был в Турции три лет назад и я правда скучаю по вам и по моему родному стране. Как мои тётя и её муж? Как у кота "Рамбо" дела ?  
Это было долго что мы не увидели друг друга и я нет вам написал письмо из Москвы раньше. Я думаю вам не знаете, что последный месяц, я приехал в Москве из города Санкт-Петербурга. И Москва и Петербург-прекрасние города. Ну я думаю Петербург лучше красивый, потому что это новый город но Москва старый город.  Но Московское метро действительно большое.  Если я хочу ехать в метро, я должен использовать карта метро.  Там есть много станций.  
Здесь есть широкие и длиние улицы. Последная неделя на выходные в субботу, я ездил в красную площадь. Эта площадь правда очень большое. И эта площадь находится к востоку из дома. Большой Театр магический. Я должен ходить на север чтобы доехать в  Большом Театре.  Я посмотрел два спектаклья в этом театре. Они называется "Жизнь за царя" и "Так поступают все". Художники в спектаклях были талантливие.  Я хочу в будущем, вы чтобы приехать в Москве ко мне и тоже чтобы увидеть этот город .  Вам понравится, я покажу вам вокруг!   
Мне нравится русская блюда. Борщ, пельмени, гречневая каша с молоком и так далее. Всё вкусные. Но я не могу готовить. Я хожу в разные рестораны часто. Я люблю есть фрукты. Мои любимие фрукты - виноград, апельсин, арбуз, яблоко, груша, банан, инжир, мандарин, персик, слива,вишня, клубника, ананас, дыня,  и.т.д. Итак я думаю мне нравится все фрукты. Мне ещё нравится овоши как обычно. Картофель, помидор, марковь, шпинат, фасоль, капуста, чеснок, лук, салат, гриб, перец, горох, огурец, баклажан, цветная капуста, и.т.д. Я ем много фрукта и овоща. 
Я начал изучать русский язык когда я жил в Петербурге. Я должен говорить хорошо по-русски чтобы найти  хорошую работу когда я закончил учиться в университете.   У меня компютер и я занимаюсь домашнее задание на компютере. Уроки в университете очень  трудние. Один урок уходит сорок пять минутов. У меня семь уроков каждый день. Итак я занимаюсь очень часто домой. Я устал и очень хочу ездить на каникулы летом. Я скучаю по море и загорать.    
Здесь, в Москве,  погода меняится очень часто. Иногда холодно и идёт снег, иногда прохладно и идёт дождь. Летом погода жаркая и сухая. Но у меня разная одежда и я переодеваюсь разную одежду. Например, когда зима и холодно, я одену толстую одежду, весной и прохладно, я одену тёплую одежду а осенью я одену пуловер . Сейчас у нас лето и правда жарко. Итак, я конечно одеваю тонкую одежду. мне слишком нравится  жаркая погода и немного одежды - это отлично! 
В Москве, у меня нет много друзей, только два друга. Они живут в общежитие. Но я живу дома. Этот дом находиться близко из общежитии. Например, Я могу ходить пешком в общежитие в пять минут. Я часто хожу в общежитие к друзьям в гости. И иногда обедаю в столовой которая находится в общежитие.  *продолжение следует...*

----------


## iCake

Здравствуйте мама и папа,, 
Как у *в*ас дела? (вы is not capitalized if it conveys the plural meaning) Я надеюсь все хорошо.  *Я не был в Турции уже три года* и я правда скучаю *по вам и  родной стране*. Как мо*я* тётя (тетя is singular and моя doesn't belong to муж here) и её муж? Как у кота "Рамбо" дела?   *Мы уже долго не видели друг друга*, *и я не писал вам писем из Москвы раньше*. (I think you meant that you hadn't written a letter to them before) Я думаю, *вы* не знаете, что *в* *прошлом месяце*, я приехал (переехал if you mean that you moved to Moscow) в Москву из Санкт-Петербурга. И Москва и Петербург-прекрасн*ы*е города. Н*о* я думаю, *что* Петербург *красивее* (the stressed vowel is in red), потому что он более молодой город, чем Москва. Но Московское метро действительно большое.  Если я *за*хочу *по*ехать *на* метро, я должен *пользоваться карточкой для* метро.  Там есть много станций.  
Здесь есть широкие и длинные улицы. *На прошлой неделе в выходные в субботу*,  я ездил на красную площадь. Эта площадь *и* правда очень больш*ая*. И эта площадь находится к востоку *от* дома. Большой Театр *великолепен/восхитителен* (магический here means MAGIC quite LITERALLY). *Я должен ехать в сторону севера, чтобы доехать до Большого Театра*. (Damn, it's still awkward, we don't use NORTH, SOUTH and everything in daily conversation. It's reserved by geographical talk) Я посмотрел два спектак*ля* в этом театре. Они называ*ю*тся "Жизнь за царя" и "Так поступают все". *Актеры/артисты* в спектаклях были талантливые.  Я хочу в будущем, *чтобы вы приехали в Москву* ко мне и *тоже увидели* этот город . Вам понравится, я покажу вам город/устрою вам экскурсию!   
Мне нрав*ятся* русск*ие* блюда. Борщ, пельмени, гречневая каша с молоком и так далее. Вс*е* вкусные. Но я не *умею* (уметь - to have skill to do something) готовить. Я *часто* (more natural in this position) хожу в разные рестораны. Я люблю есть фрукты. Мои любим*ы*е фрукты - виноград, апельсин, арбуз, яблок*и*, груш*и*, банан*ы*, инжир, мандарин*ы*, персик*и*, слива, вишня, клубника, ананас, дыня и т.д (you have to use the collective nouns here, because you're talking about all the fruits of its kinds, not just about one of them. But as you see some fruits' names are already collectible even in singular). Итак, я думаю, *что* мне нрав*я*тся все фрукты. Мне ещё нрав*я*тся ово*щ*и и как обычно (What do you mean here?) такие как: картофель, помидор*ы*, м*о*рковь, шпинат, фасоль, капуста, чеснок, лук, салат, гриб*ы*, перец, горох, огур*цы*, баклажа*ны*, цветная капуста, и т.д. Я ем много фрукт*ов* и овощ*ей*. 
Я начал изучать русский язык, когда я жил в Петербурге. Я должен говорить хорошо по-русски, чтобы найти хорошую работу, когда я законч*у* учиться в университете.  У меня есть комп*ь*ютер и я *делаю* домашнее задание на *нём*. *Пары* (that's what we call lessons in *non-school* places) в университете очень трудные. На один урок уходит сорок пять *минут* (Here's using урок is correct, Well, in fact пара means a *couple*, and we say пара for a lesson in those places because one single class is made of *two* lessons in those places). У меня семь уроков каждый день. Итак я занимаюсь очень часто до*ма*. Я устал и очень хочу *съездит*ь на каникулы летом. Я скучаю по морю и *возможности позагорать*  
Здесь  в Москве погода меня*е*тся очень часто. Иногда холодно и идёт снег, иногда прохладно и идёт дождь. Летом погода жаркая и сухая. Но у меня *различная* одежда и я *одеваюсь по-разному*. Например, когда зима и холодно, я *надеваю* толстую одежду, *когда* весн*а* и прохладно, я *надеваю* тёплую одежду, а осенью я *надеваю* пуловер . Сейчас у нас лето и *действительно* жарко. *Поэтому* я конечно *же* *надеваю* тонкую одежду. *Мне очень нравится, что в жаркую погоду не нужно носить много одежды - это отлично!* 
В Москве, у меня *немного* друзей, только *двое*. Они живут в общежити*и*, *а* я живу дома. Этот дом находиться (близко) недалеко *от* общежити*я*. Например, я могу *дойти* *пешком до общежития* *за* пять минут. Я часто хожу в общежитие к друзьям в гости. И иногда обедаю в столовой, которая находится в общежит*ии*.  *продолжение следует...*  
Well, I would like to make a suggestion. Don't think that I'm lazy or something (well, I am but this is not the case) but I think it would be better if you put up letters half the size of this one, because it took a lot of time to even go through it, let alone correcting it.

----------


## impulse

Thank you very much iCake. Yes I know what you mean. I thought that one shot would be better. But next time I will put shorter texts.   ::

----------


## Hoax

It is not русское письмо, but письмо на русском  ::  When you say русское письмо, word письмо means письменность - Russian writing system.
***
iCake, а почему вы так запятые не любите?

----------


## impulse

> It is not русское письмо, but письмо на русском  When you say русское письмо, word письмо means письменность - Russian writing system.
> ***
> iCake, а почему вы так запятые не любите?

 What do you mean Hoax? I did not understand that?

----------


## impulse

I wrote more. I will send in short text as iCake suggested:  
Сегодня утром, я ездил в новый ресторан который я нашёл в прошлой неделе.  Я хотел завтракать туда.   Я сделал заказ русский завтрак-икра, оладьи на кислом молоке, омлет с водкой и лососем, морковники. Всё были очень вкусные, мне понравилсь его (русский завтрак) Ресторен тоже понавилсь мне. Картины на стенах были приятные, цвет стен яркие, официантки были дружелюбные и цены-не очень дорогой. Мне нравится кухния этого ресторана. Точно, я буду вернуться/ездить ещё раз в это ресторан. 
Best

----------


## Hoax

> What do you mean Hoax? I did not understand that?

 I said that the word "письмо" has several meanings. The one you know is "a letter" and another one is "writing system" - "система графических знаков, принятая для передачи, запечатления писания".
If you say "русское письмо" it doesn't mean "Russian letter" but "Russian writing system". And I believe you ment "a letter".    

> I wrote more. I will send in short text as iCake suggested:  
> Сегодня утром, я ездил в новый ресторан который я нашёл *в* прошлой неделе. Я хотел *завтракать* *туда*. Я *сделал заказ* русский завтрак-икра, оладьи на кислом молоке, омлет с водкой и лососем, морковники. Всё *были* очень вкусн*ые*, мне понравилсь его (русский завтрак) Ресторен тоже понавилсь мне. Картины на стенах были приятные, цвет стен ярк*ие*, официантки были дружелюбные и цены-не очень* дорогой*. Мне нравится кухния этого ресторана. Точно, я *буду вернуться/ездить* ещё раз в это ресторан. 
> Best

 Сегодня утром я ездил в новый ресторан, который (я) нашёл на прошлой неделе. Я хотел позавтракать (1 раз) там. 
Я заказал "русский завтрак": икра, оладьи на кислом молоке (на кефире), омлет с водкой и лососем (do you actually mean that the omlet was cooked with vodka?), пирог из моркови (is it a carrot pie? word морковник is not used widly). 
Всё было очень вкусное, мне понравилось (мне понравился русский завтрак). Ресторан мне тоже понравился. 
Картины на стенах были приятные, цвет стен яркий (единственное число), официантки были дружелюбные, и цены не очень высокие (цена не может быть дорого или дешевой, вещь может быть дорогой или дешевой, а цена - высокая или низкая).
Мне нравится кухня этого ресторана.
Я точно еще вернусь/приеду в этот ресторан.

----------


## iCake

Сегодня утром я ездил/съездил в новый ресторан, который я нашёл *на* прошлой неделе.  Я хотел *по*завтракать *там*.  Я *заказал* русский завтрак, состоящий из икры, оладий на кислом молоке, омлета с водкой и лососем, морковников. (I suppose that you wanted to convey that the Russian breakfast is made of all those things, so to clear it up I added the word состоящий, which is the present particle of состоять and in this case it means to consist of) Всё был*о* очень вкусн*о*, мне *понравилось*. Рестор*а*н мне тоже *понравился*. Картины на стенах были приятные, цвет стен ярки*й*, официантки были дружелюбные, и *цены были невысокими*. Мне нравится кух*ня* этого ресторана. Я точно *вернусь/съезжу* ещё (не один) раз в это*т* ресторан. (ещё раз means one more time but I think that your text implies that you want to go there over and over again so I suggested you use ещё не один раз)

----------


## impulse

Thank you very much  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Hi, Impulse! It's not bad at all  ::  
The most frequent mistake you do is aspects. You tend to use imperfective where perfective is needed. I would advise you paying more attention to this thing. There are also some other small errors. And your punctuation also leaves some space to improve it. 
Сегодня утром (no comma) я ездил в новый ресторан, который я нашёл на прошлой неделе. 
1) We say: в этом (прошлом, следующем) году, в этом (прошлом, следующем) месяце but *на* этой (прошлой, следующей) неделе.
2) You do not need a comma after time modifiers like "сегодня утром" etc. It's just a sentence member which does not need to be separated wherever you put it.
3) But you need a comma between clauses. The conjunction word "который" is used to connect two separate clauses. So, a comma is mandatory before it.  Я хотел позавтракать там.  1) You need perfective: "позавтракать" since it's a single completed action. If you say "Я хотел завтракать там", it would be understood as "from now on; on the regular base".
2) "Туда" is a direction (to there, to that place). You mostly use it with words of motion. "Там" is just a location (there, at that place).  Я заказал русский завтрак: икру, оладьи на кислом молоке, омлет с водкой и лососем, морковники.  1) "Сделал заказ" can be used, but it sounds too official. Moreover, "сделал заказ" cannot have a direct object, so you cannot say "Я сделал заказ _русский завтрак_". It is grammatically wrong. If you want to stick to "сделал заказ", you just have to list items like that: 
- Я сделал заказ: икра, оладьи, ... 
"Заказал" is much better, and it is transitive (so, you can specify "заказал что"). 
2) We use a colon ( : ), not a dash, after a general word and before a list of specific items. Русский завтрак: икра, оладьи, ...
If you list items first, and then summarize them, then yes, use a dash: Икра, оладьи, ... - русский завтрак. 
3) Since "заказал" is transitive, it requires accusative. So, I have put "икра" to accusative (икру).  Всё было очень вкусно, мне понравилось. 
1) You used "всё" (everything) correctly. But it is used in singular in Russian, and it is neuter. Therefore, you say "всё было" (not "были").
Probably, you also know "все" (everybody). Then it is plural. Please compare: 
- Всё было очень вкусно, мне понравилось. (Inanimate: Everything was very tasty, I liked it).
- Все были очень добрыми, мне понравились. (Animate: Everybody was very kind, I liked them). 
2) You have three options of the adjectival predicate (the part after "было") in the past: 
2-1: Всё было очень вкусно. (Adverbial state form) It is the best option here, since "всё" is abstract. You can even omit "всё" and say just "было очень вкусно" (it was very tasty).
2-2: Всё было очень вкусное. (Adjectival form, nominative singular neuter). Here "вкусное" is linked to "всё" (because it is singular neuter). So, "всё" cannot be omitted. This option is also correct, but it is the worst option among those three.
2-3. Всё было очень вкусным. (Adjectival form, instrumental singular neuter). It is a bit better that 2-2, because it is more natural to use instrumental in past or in future (after "было" or "будет"). 
3) "Понравилось" agrees with "всё" (singular neuter).
It is better to say "мне очень понравилось". The subject of "понравилось" can be omitted, since it is the same as in the first part: Всё было очень вкусно, и мне всё очень понравилось. - It is the full sentence. Not "он" (русский завтрак), but "всё" (since it logically follows from the first part). But not to be redundant, we would just omit its mentioning again: Всё было очень вкусно, мне очень понравилось.  Ресторан тоже понравился мне.  1) Понравился. You use -ся after a consonant. The truncated version -сь is only used after a vowel, compare:
Понравился, понравилась, понравилось, понравились.
Понравлюсь, понравишься, понравится, понравимся, понравитесь, понравятся. 
It is easy to remeber, since it is just physically difficult to pronounce truncated -сь after a consonant. "_Понравилсь_" would be hard to pronounce, wouldn't it? 
2) Although it is correct to say "Ресторан тоже понравился мне", it would be much more natural to arrange it as "Ресторан мне тоже понравился". We tend to put a pronoun (like "мне") before a verb.  Картины на стенах были приятные, стены яркие, официантки были дружелюбные, и цены - не очень высокие.  1) "цвет стен" is too official.
Although, you can say "Картины на стенах были приятные, цвет стен синий", ... ("цвет" is singular). But it is better to rephrase it like "Картины на стенах были приятные, стены синие" - much more colloquial.
Moreover, "яркий" (bright) is not actually a color. I would not say "цвет стен яркий". It can be disputable, but I believe "цвет" is something specific (красный, белый, синий...). "Яркий" is just a property of the walls: "стены яркие" - that's enough. 
2) "цены" is in plural, so you need the adjective in plural.
Then, something can be cheap or expensive (фрукты дешёвые, напитки дорогие etc.). But prices cannot be cheap or expensive, they are not a subject to buy  ::  You don't buy A PRICE of food, you buy FOOD, don't you  ::  So, prices can only be high or low. 
But frankly speaking, "дорогие цены" or "дешёвые цены" is a logical mistake which some Russian speakers also do. 
3) I would prefer putting all the adjectival predicates into instrumental. As I mentioned above, it is more natural for past or future:
Картины на стенах были приятными, стены яркими, официантки были дружелюбными, и цены - не очень высокими.
I like this version more  ::   Мне нравится кухня этого ресторана. 
1) It is "кухня".
2) Although "кухня этого ресторана" is grammatically good, it sounds a bit formal.
I would better say
Мне нравится кухня в этом ресторане.  Я точно вернусь/приеду ещё раз в этот ресторан. 
1) Here "точно" means "definitely", "for sure", right? Then it relates to the verb, and it is logical to put it before the verb. It does not sound right in the beginning of the sentence. You can also replace it with "наверняка": 
Я точно/наверняка вернусь ... - both are good. 
2) "буду вернуться" is impossible. "Вернуться" is perfective, and the future of perfective verbs cannot be formed with "буду". "Буду" only works for imperfective verbs. "Вернуться" in future is "вернусь".
"Ещё раз" is a single action (one more time). So, it requires perfective. Therefore, your second option (буду ездить) does not work either. By itself, "буду ездить" is grammatically correct (imperfective future). But it does not agree with "ещё раз". 
3) Этот ресторан (it is masculine, so ЭТОТ).

----------


## Hoax

You have troubles with pervective and imperfective verbs I guess.

----------


## impulse

Yes I have troubles with aspects.

----------


## impulse

*Ещё текст на русском:*  Вчера вечером, один мои соседи пригласил мне в гости чтобы ужинать.  Он и его жена действительно дружелюбные и полезные. Их квартира находится на четвертом этаже. мне очень нравятся они.   Когда я вошёл их дом, я услышал одну красивую музику. А я увидел большой стол и еду на столе (Here I want to say *"dinner table"* with *"стол и еду на столе "*. But I do not know how to say it?). Я посидел на кресле. Мы разговаривали о разними темами долго полчаса. Потом мы начали есть ужин.  Все еды были вкусные.  Ужин состоящий из супа, салата, мяса и риса.  Я наверняка любил всем.

----------


## iCake

Ещё текст на русском: Вчера вечером один мой сосед пригласил меня в гости на ужин. (I'm actually confused with this sentence cause I don't know if you wanted to say that one neigbor or neigbors invited you, because you did a really controversial thing, which is using PLURAL after the word ОДИН) 
Он и его жена действительно дружелюбны и полезные - this полезные means useful and people don't like to be used, don't they?. 
Их квартира находится на четвертом этаже - The sentence is grammatically correct but it's more natural to say - *они живут на четвёртом этаже*
Мне очень нравятся они. The sentence is okay but as for the example above it would be better to say - *Мне они очень нравятся*
Когда я вошёл *в* их дом, я услышал одну красивую муз*ы*ку. *Музыка* is uncountable so it's strange to use a count word, which один is, with it. However, *мелодия* isn't so you could have written - *одну красивую мелодию*
Когда я вошёл в их дом is okay but it's more natural to say - *когда я пришёл к ним* or *войдя в их дом* *И* я увидел *накрытый стол* - We use this phrase to say that the table has food served on it already, literally the *covered* (with food ) *table*. Also. you can use this phrase *накрыть стол* - to put food on the table
Я посидел *на/в* (в sounds better for me. but на is okay too) кресле. The sentence is okay but the logical sequence of events is broken here, because you said that you entered the house, heard some good music playing and saw a dinner table, but you didn't say a word about how the hell you suddenly ended up in that armchair  :: 
Мы *пообщались/поговорили* на разные темы долго полчаса - общаться на разные темы sounds smoother for me somehow than говорить на разные темы. Also, half an hour isn't long 
Потом мы начали есть ужин.  Вся еда была вкусной - *еда* is uncountable so it doesn't have the plural form. However, you could have used the word *блюдо*, which is a dish as in meal, for that - *все блюда были вкусными* 
Ужин *состоял* из супа, салата, мяса и риса - You need the verb there not a present participle
Я наверняка любил всем - I can't make sense of it, what do you mean? That you definitely loved everything or something else?  
You're doing great. Just some minor mistakes here and there but everything is understandable except for the last sentence

----------


## impulse

_Спасибо за отличный ответ.  У мне вопросы._  
Ещё текст на русском: Вчера вечером один мой сосед пригласил меня в гости на ужин. (I'm actually confused with this sentence cause I don't know if you wanted to say that one neigbor or neigbors invited you, because you did a really controversial thing, which is using PLURAL after the word ОДИН)   *Хорошо. Я понял. Можеть быть лучше написать "один мой сосед пригласил мне в гости"* 
Он и его жена действительно дружелюбны и полезные - this полезные means useful and people don't like to be used, don't they?.  *Я пользовалсь слово "полезные" чтобы значить что они всегда помогать мне. Какой слово может быть правильное?* 
Я посидел на/в (в sounds better for me. but на is okay too) кресле. The sentence is okay but the logical sequence of events is broken here, because you said that you entered the house, heard some good music playing and saw a dinner table, but you didn't say a word about how the hell you got into that armchair    *Потому что я был ленивый. Потому что я был ленивый.  Это ещё очень трудно написать на русском. Мне нужно много времени чтобы писать детали.*   
Мы пообщались/поговорили на разные темы долго полчаса - общаться на разные темы sounds smoother for me somehow than говорить на разные темы. Also, half an hour isn't long   *
Почему слово "разговаривать" неправильно. Я не понял.
Что разница есть между "пообщаться",  "поговорить"  и "разговаривать" ?*  
Ужин состоял из супа, салата, мяса и риса - You need the verb there not a present participle  * Но раньше ты написал "Я заказал русский завтрак, состоящий из икры, оладий на кислом молоке, ....." 
Здесь ты воспользовался ‘Ужин состоял’.  Почему?* 
Я наверняка любил всем - I can't make sense of it, what do you mean? That you definitely loved everything or something else? –   *I mean “I exactly loved everything”*

----------


## iCake

> _Спасибо за отличный ответ.  У мне вопросы._  
> Ещё текст на русском: Вчера вечером *один мой сосед пригласил меня в гости* на ужин. (I'm actually confused with this sentence cause I don't know if you wanted to say that one neigbor or neigbors invited you, because you did a really controversial thing, which is using PLURAL after the word ОДИН)   *Хорошо. Я понял. Может быть лучше написать "один мой сосед пригласил меня в гости"*

 That is what I wrote, didn't I?   

> Он и его жена действительно дружелюбны и полезные - this полезные means useful and people don't like to be used, do they?.  *Я использовал слово "полезные", чтобы сказать, что они всегда помогают мне. Какой слово может быть правильным?*

 You can say that they всегда готовы помочь or всегда помогают. Also, there is a nice adjective for that - отзывчивый   

> Я посидел на/в (в sounds better for me. but на is okay too) кресле. The sentence is okay but the logical sequence of events is broken here, because you said that you entered the house, heard some good music playing and saw a dinner table, but you didn't say a word about how the hell you got into that armchair    *[COLOR="#FF0000"]Потому что я ленился or мне было лень. Мне ещё очень трудно писать по-русски. Мне нужно много времени, чтобы детально описывать события*

  

> Мы пообщались/поговорили на разные темы долго полчаса - общаться на разные темы sounds smoother for me somehow than говорить на разные темы. Also, half an hour isn't long   *
> Почему слово "разговаривать" неправильно. Я не понял.
> Что разница есть между "пообщаться",  "поговорить"  и "разговаривать" ?*

 They basically mean the same thing but what you made was not a mistake of choosing the right word but of choosing the correct verb aspect.  

> Мы разговаривали о разними темами долго полчаса.

 You used imperfective verb there, which is разговаривать, but the flow of your story suggests that you should focus on the result of the action rather than on the duration of it. And for that you have to use a perfective verb, which is поговорить. Basically the imperfective разговаривать pairs the perfective поговорить. So you just mixed up the aspects    

> Ужин состоял из супа, салата, мяса и риса - You need the verb there not a present participle  * Но раньше ты писал "Я заказал русский завтрак, состоящий из икры, оладий на кислом молоке, ....." 
> Здесь ты воспользовался ‘Ужин состоял’.  Почему?*

 Look at this sentence: Я заказал русский завтрак, состоящий из икры, оладий на кислом молоке - it has two parts in it, the first one has the subject, which is я, and the predicate, which is заказал and the first part is the sentence making sense on its own. - Я заказал завтрак makes perfect sense. So it's just a normal sentence. 
The second part of the sentence is the причастный оборот (participial clause) and it has no subject and no predicate in it, and this clause doesn't make sense on its own. Состоящий из икры - What *is that* which consists of caviar? It's not clear like that. So the participial clause is only used to add some additional information to the main clause. Only like that it can make sense. 
Я заказал *русский завтрак, состоящий* из икры - Now it's clear that it is *the Russian breakfast* which consists of caviar. 
Let's take a look at your sentence:  

> Ужин состоящий из супа, салата, мяса и риса.

 Where is the main clause in your sentence? There is none. So you either have to add one or make the participial clause the normal sentence. So I suggested doing the second thing, which is obviously easier to do.  Ужин состоял из супа... 
However, now as you have all the information you need let's see how we can make the sentence make sence with the participial clause  *Ужин*, *состоящий* из супа и салата, *понравился* мне. 
I hope you see what I mean now and why I did what I did 
Я наверняка любил всем - I can't make sense of it, what do you mean? That you definitely loved everything or something else? –    

> *I mean “I exactly loved everything”*

 We don't speak like that in Russian. Just add a word decribing how much you loved the thing 
Мне все ОЧЕНЬ/НЕВЕРОЯТНО etc понравилось. 
And one more thing, любить doesn't fit in there, because it doesn't really mean to extremely like something if it's used in any other tense rather than the Present tense. In this case it really means to love, not to like, and to love a thing is really creepy in this sense, isn't it?  ::

----------


## impulse

Спасибо ещё раз.  Я понял лучше. Я думаю, сейчас я могу  стараться написать фразы используя причастный оборот.  
каждый день, я хожу на улице поя. 
Do you think my Russian improved ?

----------


## Paul G.

> каждый день, я хожу на улице поя.

 You chose a wrong verb: "Каждый день я хожу *по* улице распевая/напевая".
"Поя" means "to water someone" (= "поить")), it looks like you walk down the street and water people.   

> Do you think my Russian improved?

 I think yes, a lot.

----------


## impulse

> it looks like you walk down the street and water people.

 
LOOOOOOOL  ::  I am not the craziest person around here....   

> I think yes, a lot.

 Thanks  ::

----------


## iCake

> Спасибо ещё раз. Теперь я понимаю это лучше. Я думаю, что сейчас я могу постараться написать фразы, используя причастный оборот.  
> каждый день, я хожу на улице поя. 
> Do you think my Russian improved ?

 This is not причастный оборот, this is деепричастный оборот  ::  
The red thing in the quote is деепричастный оборот as well  ::  
Your Russian has improved and it is improving  ::

----------

